# Turks and Caicos Bonefish



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Well Grasshopper has graduated as a flyfisherman and, after hooking and losing several bonefish, managed to close the deal. We were fishing on the south side of Providenciales on a flat accessible by car. Not lots of fish but, if you catch the tide right, can always get shots.










thought i would throw in a little green hornet coming over the rail as well


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a solid 1st bone on the fly, congrats. 5 days and counting till I'll be pitching shrimps to those beauties...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

2 months, 28 days for me to pitch some flies myself. Ther eis an Article on the T&C islands in this months issue of Florida Sport Fishing.


----------

